# Sick of white tree frogs now.



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

This is basicly me having a rant.
Right I have owned 3 white tree frogs and within a week of owning them each has died, first my sister was holding it untill my birthday, the next day it was dead, then I got one for my birthday within a week dead now 5 days after gettin a new one dead, it is realy making me angry I did everything right this time temps and humidity was perfect, I am loosing my temper now and demanding a new one off the shop I was feeding it the right amount and checked him last night he was A-ok.


----------



## Vermillon (Jan 9, 2010)

liam peel said:


> This is basicly me having a rant.
> Right I have owned 3 white tree frogs and within a week of owning them each has died, first my sister was holding it untill my birthday, the next day it was dead, then I got one for my birthday within a week dead now 5 days after gettin a new one dead, it is realy making me angry I did everything right this time temps and humidity was perfect, I am loosing my temper now and demanding a new one off the shop I was feeding it the right amount and checked him last night he was A-ok.


Hmmm hopefully somebody can help you out. Doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

The thing I find weird is I found it in the water bowl all shriveld up and I know they arn't the best swimmers so it was a shallow bowl with not much water in but enough to keep it alive, I just don't undertsand how has it shrivled being in water? 
COuld it have something wrong with it from the pet shop?


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

a pic of the set-up would help and as much info as you have, position, size, feeding & spraying routine etc
Also... what are you cleaning the tank & equipment with between inhabitants ??

I highly doubt its a problem with the animals / petshop, being that you've had 3 since December and they've all died within a week, I suspect something is being overlooked that is killing them.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Cleaning chemicals or pesticides in your place or something? Although it seems a bit quick for that


----------



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> Cleaning chemicals or pesticides in your place or something? Although it seems a bit quick for that


The only thing I could think of it being is my deodorant or the ocassinal bit of oust but niether are sprayed next to the tank.
I also did not even handle the most recent one so it couldn't have been me having dirty hands or anything like that.
When I recived my animal I had forgot to mention it was placed on top of an order of frozen mice and my frog was pretty cold could this have contributed to it?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

liam peel said:


> The only thing I could think of it being is my deodorant or the ocassinal bit of oust but niether are sprayed next to the tank.
> I also did not even handle the most recent one so it couldn't have been me having dirty hands or anything like that.
> *When I recived my animal I had forgot to mention it was placed on top of an order of frozen mice and my frog was pretty cold could this have contributed to it?*


It's possible- but again seems awfully quick.


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

You have been treating the water with a declorinator right? And changing it daily?


----------



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

bash_on_recce said:


> You have been treating the water with a declorinator right? And changing it daily?


 I like to use disstilled water not tap water.
Yup changing daily sometimes even twice a day if it is running a bit low.


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Distilled water? That may be the problem, pharaphasing from Caudata website 'Sterile water, distilled water and de-ionized water...should not be used as these are hypotonic and can lead to electrolyte disturbances'. I actually didnt know this myself until i read the Tiger Salamander care sheet on there this morning, can anyone add more to this?


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

REDDEV1L said:


> a pic of the set-up would help and as much info as you have, position, size, feeding & spraying routine etc
> Also... what are you cleaning the tank & equipment with between inhabitants ??
> 
> I highly doubt its a problem with the animals / petshop, being that you've had 3 since December and they've all died within a week, I suspect something is being overlooked that is killing them.


^^ Answer everything on here and I bet someone will be able to tell you


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Any more info on this? I'm interested myself what has caused this.


----------



## gex20 (Mar 22, 2008)

oh dear sorry to hear about your frogs fella, am looking to get some of these frogs so i would like to know what happened to them so i know whether it was the set up and i know to avoid the same


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Just to add a bit to what Ron has already mentioned but things like plug in air fresheners or that febreeze is pretty deadly to amphibians and other things and quick if you are using any of these in the house

Richie


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Damn
I've been using febreeze (The liquid kind not the aerosol) for about 6 months, albeit not very often in that time. Damn puppy keeps peeing all over my carpet.. oh well... better stop doing that then
(I was always cautious, did it on my hands & knees so the droplets fell directly into the carpet & didn't get into the air... you should see the faff on when we're painting the rest of the house... towels at the bottom of my door, all tank vents covered with anything I can find to hand.. can't wait for it to be over!!)

I never spray any kind of aerosol, deoderant or aftershave etc in my room tho...ever


----------



## gex20 (Mar 22, 2008)

this forum is brill found sooo much info out about wtf its great just need to research the care sheets


----------



## compactdragon (Mar 31, 2012)

I think that the water was the main cause of the problem, 

what enclosure type where you using, i.e basking bulb or heat mat or emitter, was the mat/ceramic if used stated?


How often were you spraying? Temps in enclosure? Night time reduction?

All of this will go into finding out what went wrong, as previously mentioned i also dont feel that there was an issue with the animal but rather husbandry, 

However they may of been some kind of virus with the frogs and this is probably more likely if they came from the same supplier.

And were you cleaning with ammonia/peroxide in between animals and leaving the appropriate dry out time as thisw can also be a problem when diseases and virus' are present?,

Good Luck 

Paul


----------



## pellale123 (Oct 5, 2011)

Firstly, i'm sorry to hear what's happened. But to be honest, i doubt that its deodorant or anything, because i use deodorant in my room everyday and near to my Tree Frogs (American Green) set-up and i've never had a problem at all. However, i ALWAYS have a window open in my room so the deodorant wouldn't linger. Finally, out of interest, were your frogs eating normally before they.....passed on? :blush:

Again, sorry for your experiences. Alex :2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Liam it would be a really good idea to get Pm's done especially as you've now had 3 losses,its the only real way your going to find out what the hell is going on,we can't really pin this down its a vet job to be 100% safe for your next one. Its very sad and also unusual to see 3 concurrent deaths like this,get a pm sorted out, somethng sounds very wrong
sorry for your loss
Stu


----------



## chrisperrins78 (Nov 2, 2011)

As others have already said, distilled water is bad for amphibs and can cause kidney problems and death. 
Hope this helps
Chris


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I had a USA green tree frog and a southern toad (obviously both in separate setups) both die within a week of each other last and I reckon it was that the spray bottle I was using to store their water in was possibly contaminated so without seeing your setup I'd say your biggest suspect is the water you were using, distilled is bad for them anyway but if it had been contaminated with something it would have been just as bad for them.

Don't let it put you off keeping them dude, I wasn't. I've got a pair of whites and they're doing fine- tap water left out 24 hours to de-chlorinate in a clean, sterile container. Have another crack at it. Good luck.


----------

